# Projection & Sales Presets for LR



## gavinseim (Jan 2, 2010)

http://prophotoshow.net/seim_effects/projectics-lightroom-sales-projection-presets/​Projectics LR Presets.

Last Spring I attended Ken Whitmires Wall Portrait Conference and really learned to to present and sell for large prints. It was great and it's the norm for me to sell at least 24" canvas with every session now.

One of the main tools for selling big was projecting proofs at scale so you can show clients how large they will be. Works like a charm. After discovering that there was not much out there in the way of software for doing this and what there was was pretty spendy, not to mention making leave leave LR, I decided to make a simple solution.

Projectics is a set of presets that allow me to do sales projections right from the Lightroom print module and show image at actual sizes. It works, it's simple and I don't have to leave LR. If you're interested in projecting check em out.

Also here another article on the note of selling large prints if you're interested in learning more.... http://www.prophotoshow.net/blog/2'...-is-ruining-your-profit-selling-large-prints/

Gavin


----------

